# Clone transport question



## Iron Emmett (Sep 25, 2014)

So im having a friend send me some clones using the paper towel/sandwich bag in a paper towel roll method, im wondering what is the longest anyone has had their clones live sent this way? its gonna be a long trip probably 6-8 days in the mail, anyone know if they will make it that long? Im just worried about em drying up.

Im gonna try to have her 2 day em, but that usually takes a good 6 days.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2014)

I have had clones from the east coast to the west coast and that is the method they used and they were perfect. Another one I got once was in a small pot. Very cool.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Rose, ill have her send em and hope that they make it alive


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 26, 2014)

be sure they dont send them soaking with water...and if they use Priority mail  it should only take 3-4 days .  Here in the USA anyway.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2014)

I would absolutely go 2 day shipping.  Six to 8 days seems like an awfully long time.  Are you sending it USPS?  I live in a little mountain community and nothing takes 6 days from anywhere in the continental US to get to me.  I also get tons of stuff off Amazon and most of it is shipped 2 day shipping.  It is a rare occurrence that I do not get 2-day stuff in 2 days.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the Reply HG, it takes so long because i live in Alaska, example i ordered somethings from Amazon with 2 day shipping on the 22nd, it wont be here till the 1st and it was shipped the 23rd.

Just the way it goes up here.

Ill have her two day the clones for sure, anyone tried shipping them in a bottle with a little bit of water in the bottom to wick into their paper towels? maybe that'll help keep them soggy


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2014)

Iron Emmett said:


> Thanks for the Reply HG, it takes so long because i live in Alaska, example i ordered somethings from Amazon with 2 day shipping on the 22nd, it wont be here till the 1st and it was shipped the 23rd.
> 
> Just the way it goes up here.
> 
> Ill have her two day the clones for sure, anyone tried shipping them in a bottle with a little bit of water in the bottom to wick into their paper towels? maybe that'll help keep them soggy



Don't have them shipped like that. If you follow the Paper towel tube method that most of us use you will be fine.  Especially this time of year. 
If you use Priority Mail it should not be 6-8 days.  I would think clones mailed on Monday would get to you by Friday the latest.  Unless you live in a remote part of Alaska. 
You want the clones to be healthy and the rock wool or Rapid Rooter to be damp but not soaking wet.  That should get rapped in plastic wrap and put into the tube. Don't put wet paper anything in there with them. 

jmo


----------



## bwanabud (Sep 26, 2014)

I agree with the above posts, stick with the paper towel method. I have shipped to AK a number of times, 3 day ship to the door.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow can someone show me what this is with pictures perhaps.  Awesome idea.  What postal service do you guys use?


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2015)

plasma, no offense but this is a public forum...take it to pm


----------



## zem (Aug 15, 2015)

I always thought that Alaska was not for real and that it was only an imaginary territory in Risk game :laugh:


----------



## kaotik (Aug 15, 2015)

just saw an ad in skunk recently..
anyone try one of these yet?
http://www.cloneshipperunit.com/

seems like a neat little unit (and the only way clones would arrive safely in my location )
*i'm sure that will spark a sweet DIY idea with one of our forumers


----------



## Locked (Aug 15, 2015)

Well at 10 bucks a pop I would definitely want my clone containers back. Not bad if you and some buddies ship them back and forth to each other. That being said, the paper towel method works fine and costs very little.


----------



## Locked (Aug 15, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Wow can someone show me what this is with pictures perhaps.  Awesome idea.  What postal service do you guys use?




Showing and or going over details would only help LEO.  There are threads online if you do some research that show the method. I would not post them on the open board here though.  No reason to help LEO do it's "job".


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 17, 2015)

Clone shipper is sick thanks for Link.


----------

